
Ask HN: Best purchases over/under $100 in the past year - zanmat0
I thought this might be an interesting discussion that could be mutually beneficial to all of us. Unless the brand of the product is important, I would suggest not specifying it but do include the price and maybe why it has been a great purchase for you.<p>For me:<p>Under $100: Laminated wall dry-erase calendar ($30).<p>Sharing online calendars with my wife has always been a pain and now instead of having to find and unlock our phones to check something, we have a big display of our schedule right in the entrance to our apartment. Every-time we leave or come home its there for us to check and update. We never miss any appointments or reminders anymore, well worth the price imo.<p>Over $100: Under sink water filtration system ($150). 
This was easy enough to install and provides really great tasting water that passes through 4 different filters with a large tank (3 gallons I think) to hold the water. No more hauling jugs of water from the supermarket and dealing with a ton of plastic waste. I need to drink a lot of water due to health issues and this has helped so much.<p>I look forward to everyone&#x27;s contributions and getting some new ideas from them!
======
beat
Under $100: Investing in bullet journaling. $20 for the book, $15-$20 for each
journal I go through, and getting a little nerdy about pens, but still cheap.
_Bullet journaling changed my life_. As a lifelong ADD sufferer and
disorganized person, switching to a rich paper calendar system and note-taking
system did something for me no clever software ever did.

Over $100: 1985 Mossman acoustic guitar ($1600). I'm a serious, lifelong
guitar player, and this guitar filled a need I had for a great-sounding,
great-playing acoustic for gigging, jamming, and getting knocked around. I
love the sound and feel, but it wouldn't cause a nervous breakdown if
broken/stolen (unlike my best acoustic guitar).

